# what securities do you trade / invest in?



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

after gaining/ losing loads in riskier stuff (losing a lot more) I’ve been day trading and trading less risky stuff and been doing pretty well lately. Been trading natural gas futures a bit, gold miners, NVDA. I only wait for more overbuying and selling before jumping in, and don’t hold overnight anymore.

What do you trade or invest in, and how is your performance?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Out of circulation (circular reference) Nigerian bank notes

https://www.banknotes.com/ng.htm


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Just mutual funds. They go up a little and the fund manager's commission goes up a lot. I'm glad I'm making somebody happy.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Bit Coin anybody!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pension fund...................


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Pension fund...................


Yes I had one of those supposed to return NZ$50,000 at retirement but finished up at NZ$23,000 and I count myself lucky to get that.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Bricks and mortar is where it's at, guys.
Staying well out of anything complex, learned lesson some years back. Nothing too painful, but still.
Interested in crypto currency and rare earth metals though...... and art !!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

If something has miserably underperformed for the last decade or so, I own it


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Bricks and mortar are my investment of choice these days too. I've dabbled a little in the stock market in the past, but always with the following two maxims in mind.

Never invest money you can't afford to lose.

The higher the return, the bigger the risk.

They've both stood me in good stead.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

With the current interest rates on my bank savings account (0,05%) I might as well invest... in anything.

No but seriously, it would be wiser to pay back the remainder of my student loan and then start working on the mortgage.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I trade TC preferred stock on the Danish Stock Exchange.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I short sold TC stock


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Buy land. They're not making any more of it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm bullish on TC banishment futures. 2018 is shaping up to be a banner year.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm selling 1000 km of the Atlantic Ocean near where the Titanic went down.

Historical value! Unprecedented opportunity!

Potential band instruments and sheet music under the ocean that you can claim!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> Buy land. They're not making any more of it.


Quick you should go and buy some of the South China Sea......


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Quick you should go and buy some of the South China Sea......


Is everything sold out on the Moon already then?

Or you could look further in this solar system for a house, so you can afford a mortgage. They say buying a home is the best investment most of us ever make.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I short sold TC stock


Probably the best trade on this thread.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Tyrell call options exp 2049


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

I had no guts and got my 401k out of the market several years ago, after the market got flat for 5 or 6 years. Although most of it is still in crappy bonds, a few years ago I transferred some to the Vanguard Equity Income Fund. Equity income funds are those which hold stocks with a good history of paying dividends. It's been doing well but I'm still kicking myself for not leaving my investments alone.


----------

